# My shoes are awesome, but this is a slingshot.



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

*Design:*

Little (Lil'?) Plinker by Dayhiker

*Materials:*

G10 core,

Wenge,

Purple heart,

Osage Orange,

Black Walnut,

Some random veneer,

Blue dyed Birch,

Fire wood(some sort of oak I'm pretty sure)

I really love the Little Plinker design, so comfortable and just a great compact size.

I played around a bit with an idea I had for laminating. I think it worked out pretty well.

The firewood came from a stack me and Noobshooter were collecting for our Shoot out last December. I noticed some awesomeness going on and just had to set aside a couple pieces for a slinger.

Let me know what you think, and thanks for looking.

Stay well, and shoot happy!

Open these up in a new tab for a much better look. :nerd:

*Pic-o-Spam-O! :excl:*


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks like somebody wants SSOTM ! Nice!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

That came out awesome!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## monoaminooxidase (Jun 20, 2011)

There's a bunch of beautifully laminated slingshots to be seen on this forum, and it does not get any better than this!

Brilliant.


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Very Pretty! You made a fine looking slingshot there!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

DUDE. :bowdown: X100

Nice to see you continuing to NAIL IT!!!!!!!!!!!! Gosh that's freakin' awesome QIMN!


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Ohhh man, what a beautiful looking slingshot!!!


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Sooooooooo Coooool!!!!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Holy....now THAT is an awesome pattern...amazing man!

http://www.abload.de/img/amazon_reptilians_micrxpdb.jpg


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh My what a super sweet shoother you made...that is too pretty to shoot..be great wall hanger..to chit chat over...Outstanding my friend..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

spalted anything is beautiful and that slinger has plenty! I bet it fits in the hand extra nice as well. Band and proceed.....


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Very cool , innovative lamunation ! Ssotm indeed.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

oldmiser said:


> Oh My what a super sweet shoother you made...that is too pretty to shoot..be great wall hanger..to chit chat over...Outstanding my friend..~AKAOldmiser


I shoot everything! No good on the wall


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

thats so "xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx" so back to basic man what a beauty !

you go baser`k on that on so cool

cheers


----------



## hull lad (Feb 13, 2014)

very cool indeed sir


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Amazing shooter nice job


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Very sweet looker! I like the way you angled the lamination's a bit it looks really cool. Nice job!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

CHAD!That's unreal I feared we were not going to see any more of your art but gladly I am proven wrong. What is G10 like to work with and how did you bond it?


----------



## rlmlam (Nov 1, 2011)

That is one good looking slingshot


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

WOW, amazing color, how in the World........................man,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I mean.........ya what they said :thumbsup:


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

That is a truly amazing job! I bet a whole bunch of people don't post their shooters this month because SOTM is all sewn up for next month! That is a truly beautiful work of art. But I have to agree with SSSlinger here. It is definitely to be shot! No shelf queens!

Be well and keep it up Q,
SF


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

WOW!!! :looney:


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Krazy Good That!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

The quantity of comments speaks volumes about what a great design you have there!!

One of the top lamination designs in my eyes. :shocked:


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

How cool is that!!!!!


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

Thats not a slingshot, but a piece of Art...

Awasome beautiful work you did....

Respect!! :bowdown:


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Great job on that QIMN!!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Chad, you spiting flames with that one Bud! That's got more things in it then a chef's salad! Really great work Buddy!


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Mad talent!


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Superb job!
Really great shooter!!!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Holy, that is one beautiful work of art!! Amazing!!


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 10, 2014)

NICE!!!
Crazy awesome laminations and a G10 core,
SSOTM?


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh my!!!!!

I'm completely STUNNED by the photos of that huge BEAUTY!!!!

Simply AMAZING!!!! That lamination work on both sides is really an achievement of creativity!! :bowdown: :bowdown:

And needless to say that it is a very functional slingshot at the same time, as master Dayhiker planned.

A MASTERPIECE!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

It will get my vote. The way you've worked those laminates is Awesome


----------



## hull lad (Feb 13, 2014)

me like a lot


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

Awesome&#8230;&#8230;..LBH2


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

thanks guys!...... :cookie:


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

That is a beautiful combination. Excellent work on your part. Did I mention that I like it?

Btw...awesome, just awesome!


----------



## Creakyboy (Feb 15, 2014)

My vocabulary does not contain enough superlatives to describe this truly awesome slingshot :thumbsup:


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

woa, lots of colors  nice


----------



## gbeauvin (Mar 7, 2014)

Way cool! I've seen a number of laminated slingshots, but wow -- The way you put it together just seems "right"... between the shapes and the grain patterns, it just really appeals to the eye!

-GB

P.S. I'm gonna go look up that template -- I gotta agree that it's a nice shape. I tried my own template for my first SS but it didn't turn out as well as I'd like.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

You know I take the time to do this beauty, I'm impressed, congratulations sir has achieved .

 ..... Alf


----------



## MiracleWorker (Jan 25, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

Thats a beauty


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Double Wow, a breathtaking slingshot, and these awesome laminate work, it's to fall in love :wub: , i vote for this slinga !!!!!


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

I feel like I am special now after reading everyones comments.. I actually had the chance to hold this awesome slingshot.. Great job man.. Setting the bar higher and higher each and every time.


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Very very very cool QIMN. That shape is perfect too, nice lines.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Stunning looking slinger Q-man. The woods and finish on this are just worked to perfection. :drool:

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

I can't believe I missed this! Awesome work and a great combination of woods!


----------



## gaia (Jan 24, 2014)

I am lost for words.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

That gave me an instant eyegasm...****in' gorgeous, man...top shelf...


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

v.d.s said:


> I am lost for words.


LoL, I know....what do you even say?


----------



## Dead Bunny (Nov 14, 2013)

just beautiful


----------



## Q4perfectY (May 7, 2014)

:woot:


----------

